# Poll: who here currently owns and plays at least 1 custom-made guitar?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm just curious, really. As I'm patiently waiting on my first custom, which will be my 3rd sevenstring - and the one I keep!

I know that some guys on here are luthiers, and other guys just have damn nice rigs. That said, I want to see the numbers


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

4 of my Andersons are custom orders, as is my Brian Moore....though I wasnt the one that ordered the Moore.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I custom made these...



















These were custom shops


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont like FR's, but that natural ESP looks like a good time.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I would say. 2..and soon 4..LOL

My Custom made telecaster From Marty...my mentor.hehe, and my Tone Machine. DA frankenstrat.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

XD too bad you didn't have the option "no, but one is on my wishlist"



:/ trouble with wish lists; like tattoo's, my tastes change year to year XD

Although I have to say that I have seen some remarkable work done by members here and damn :bow: I have too few years, too little talent, and not near enough cash!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep. One out of my four is my first ever custom, a Seafoam Green and Cream Brian Monty Rockmaster.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

About 4 years back, I got my Tele custom made by one of the old timers who used to hang on the Telecaster home page, Kevin Bolinskey. A nice of ash, very thin nitro finish, Allparts neck. Still my best guitar:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No custom electrics. All my electrics started off stock, and a few have been modified, especially the ketchup red Strat which only sports the original wood, jack plate, and trem block.

Most of my acoustics are custom made, but that's another forum.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

I dont have a custom guitar but all the electronics have been upgraded\modified does that count?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Cort Strummer said:


> I dont have a custom guitar but all the electronics have been upgraded\modified does that count?


ALMOST...but no goal..


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Are we talking about a custom made or parts Guitar ??


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

LaRSin said:


> Are we talking about a custom made or parts Guitar ??


it's the same realy...custom is not the same as Hand Built. Take Nash guitars..he basicaly buys everything and just put paint and some relic. he does'nt build anything


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Marty has ben working on a build for me, so I will have one soon.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Marty has ben working on a build for me, so I will have one soon.


yes..and it's gonna be a BEAUTY..


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a few Custom made guitars, but only one custom made for me... a Vinetto Legato.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mooh, vote yes - you have custom made acoustics.

and yes, i am talking hand-made guitars designed to specifications of the buyer (that could be a previous buyer or you).

and the pics are making me GASy, jeez guys! shoulda said "no pics allowed', i feel like asking someone to donate me a tele!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

My Schecter was spec'ed by me, made for me. I'm fairly certain they were using CNC machines for duplicating bodies and necks though. Does that count?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Do I get to vote for each one?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Budda said:


> mooh, vote yes - you have custom made acoustics.
> 
> and yes, i am talking hand-made guitars designed to specifications of the buyer (that could be a previous buyer or you).
> 
> and the pics are making me GASy, jeez guys! shoulda said "no pics allowed', i feel like asking someone to donate me a tele!


Yeah, but this is the electric forum, and in that *other guitar forum* I had a new hole torn out for me once for straying from the subject. (Beats me why, folks do it all the time, and I don't have a reputation, anyway...)

I voted yes for my Beneteau and House acoustic guitars and a Cox mandolin.

So many guitars, so little time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm starting to feel a bit repetitive posting these, but here are my two I'm proud of that I made (I guess that qualifies):



















-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Does this one count?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> Does this one count?


Wow! Those lefty Baux guitars are rare indeed!


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

LaRSin said:


> Are we talking about a custom made or parts Guitar ??


To me a custom guitar is one that you have made for you to your specs. A home built or parts guitar is another category...and slapping a premade body onto a premade neck then wiring things up does not make one a guitar builder. I have made a couple parts guitars myself but I am not a guitar maker.

Part guitars just as cool but not really the same thing as going to a guy that will let you pick out body, neck and fingerboard blanks then cut them and build the guitar from scratch.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

al3d said:


> it's the same realy...custom is not the same as Hand Built. Take Nash guitars..he basicaly buys everything and just put paint and some relic. he does'nt build anything




That is true, I have never understood the prices on Nash guitars given that little fact. Most of his stuff is from USA Custom guitars according to what I have heard.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Archer said:


> To me a custom guitar is one that you have made for you to your specs. A home built or parts guitar is another category...and slapping a premade body onto a premade neck then wiring things up does not make one a guitar builder. I have made a couple parts guitars myself but I am not a guitar maker.
> 
> Part guitars just as cool but not really the same thing as going to a guy that will let you pick out body, neck and fingerboard blanks then cut them and build the guitar from scratch.


That would be my take on it as well ,evilGuitar:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

and as for people that think custom means no duplicarvers or CNC machining. Not true. Most makers worth their salt are using CNC's these days and the CNC is an awesome way to preserve quality and consistency. 

Anyone interested in how really high end guitar makers use CNC machines should order the Tom Anderson shop tour DVD from www.musicpromedia.com in the DVD tom shows how they use a CNC to do the general body and contour cutting on necks and bodies.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Archer said:


> That is true, I have never understood the prices on Nash guitars given that little fact. Most of his stuff is from USA Custom guitars according to what I have heard.


Only actual so called value is that he makes his finish in Nitro basicaly. doing a simple black relic finish does'nt take long. Painting for exemple a frankenstrat takes 4 times longuer


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Wow! Those lefty Baux guitars are rare indeed!


It's the second of only two that were ever made, and #1 no longer exists. 

(A friend of mine made this about 25-30 years ago. I have been the owner of it for about 20 years. He was going to throw it out--I added the machine head and left it as a 1 stringer. He originally made it as a bass with 4 strings held on by screws. So I guess that means I ruined the vintage value when I added the machine head. I also don't put this on the same level as the guitars anybody here has made themselves, or has had custom made for them. My friend actually turned out to be a very good wood worker and guitar tech. He's done work on some of my guitars, and repaired the broken headstock on my classical.)


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

from frasers custom shop-









although really, any of the guitars i play are at least modified to please me, by myself- none are as youd find them on a shop wall


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

does that tele have pickups?!

Ah, just bring it to london and i'll find out myself


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Budda said:


> does that tele have pickups?!
> 
> Ah, just bring it to london and i'll find out myself


yes- its an esquire-
its underneath the bridge cover-
1 av52ri pup- 3 way switch:smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

haha, cunning lil devil isn't she?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

All of my electrics are custom small luthier offerings:

- Heatley Tradition
- Motorave LeMans
- Koll Tele

Definitely the best electrics that I've owned over the years (and that includes some nice vintage guitars)


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

My "custom" Strat has been my #1 for 21 years now. Built by Not Just Another Music Shop for me in 1988. Two piece heavy ash body with no tailpiece routing. It weighs as much as a Les Paul and has a unique full sound possibly due to the extra wood. Other parts include a Shift 2001 surface mount tailpiece to compliment the lack of routing, Bill Edwards cam lever lock nut(the real thing, not one of the cheap knockoffs that barely work), Evans pickups for neck and middle, bridge pickup alternates between an Evans single coil and a Seymour Duncan JB depending on my mood and what I'm using the guitar for, as well as, a couple wiring designs that depend on which pickup is in the bridge position.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Even after reading this thread, I'm not sure I understand the definitiuon of "custom guitar". Production model with individual option? Is a Gibby LP Custom included? Production model with custom paint/graphics? Swapped out pickups?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I still think that a custom guitar should be something made specifically for you to your spec.

A changed set of pickups does not a custom guitar make......

Gibson Custom Shop guitars are just a higher level of production. If you buy one off the floor or L&M that is not a 'custom guitar' I have an R8 and it is an R8 not a "Custom made Les Paul"

People like using the word 'custom' because it makes them feel special.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Even after reading this thread, I'm not sure I understand the definitiuon of "custom guitar". Production model with individual option? Is a Gibby LP Custom included? Production model with custom paint/graphics? Swapped out pickups?


I mean a guitar built entirely to a customer's specs - carvin is 75% of the way there, but wouldn't qualify - they offer standard features and the rest are changeable.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Archer said:


> To me a custom guitar is one that you have made for you to your specs. A home built or parts guitar is another category...and slapping a premade body onto a premade neck then wiring things up does not make one a guitar builder. I have made a couple parts guitars myself but I am not a guitar maker.
> 
> Part guitars just as cool but not really the same thing as going to a guy that will let you pick out body, neck and fingerboard blanks then cut them and build the guitar from scratch.


i dont understand this point archer. if you build or piece together a guitar from parts that meet your spec, would not that make a custom guitar?
in the case of my esquire, hamm guitars cut the body, i bought the neck with the fretwire and profile i wanted, then collected all the various parts i needed, exactly as i wanted them- shot it all in nitro, and assembled it- it adds up to the image of the guitar i wanted that was in my brain- a parts guitar for sure, but all fenders are parts guitars- and fender doesnt make one as i wanted- so i could either
a- pay some fancy bugger a fortune to do the same for me- or
b- since im more than qualified, just do it myself

to be sure, i never had a lofty word like "custom" for it until this thread, but it makes me think. what if a guy was to take several fender guitars and dismantle them, then reorganize the best parts for him into another guitar that was perfect. how would that not be "custom"? because it doesnt say custom shop, or have some luthiers name attached to it?
i do that sort of thing a lot.
whereabouts do we draw the line between "custom", and "merely customized"?
i honestly dont think there is anybody who can assemble a fender style guitar for me that will match the ones i do for myself. since i know exactly what i like and want. but im not a luthier. i dont mill my own wood.
what should i then base the term "custom" upon?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Archer said:


> I still think that a custom guitar should be something made specifically for you to your spec.


What if my spec's are: Strat body, thin neck -- you fill in the rest? You're walking a mighty fine line with this definition. If I don't want to specify the precise measurements of the body in all three dimensions does that mean it's not custom? What if the dimensions I specify match the exact dimensions of an off-the-rack guitar? Is it no longer custom then despite me providing the measurements?

No: custom is anything you can't walk into a store and buy off the rack. You have to call and ask. You have to do it yourself. That's custom.



> People like using the word 'custom' because it makes them feel special.


People like arbitrarily _restricting_ the use of the word custom because it makes their custom guitar feel _more_ special. "Yours isn't but mine is..."


My $0.02...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Looks like I sparked a debate! *grabs popcorn*


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> No: custom is anything you can't walk into a store and buy off the rack. You have to call and ask. You have to do it yourself. That's custom.


thats how i would personally define "custom" myself-:smile:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

fraser said:


> i dont understand this point archer. if you build or piece together a guitar from parts that meet your spec, would not that make a custom guitar?



In my opinion if you didnt make the parts that comprise most of the guitar you arent really making a custom guitar. I dont consider part guitars true custom guitars, one of my fav guitars is a parts bastard that I have slapped together but it isnt a custom job.

I dont think my post was really hard to understand. If someone considers a parts guitar custom that is great. I dont.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

iaresee said:


> What if my spec's are: Strat body, thin neck -- you fill in the rest? You're walking a mighty fine line with this definition. If I don't want to specify the precise measurements of the body in all three dimensions does that mean it's not custom? What if the dimensions I specify match the exact dimensions of an off-the-rack guitar? Is it no longer custom then despite me providing the measurements?
> 
> No: custom is anything you can't walk into a store and buy off the rack. You have to call and ask. You have to do it yourself. That's custom.
> 
> ...


I'm restricting nothing, I am noting what I consider a custom guitar to be for me. Judging from previous posts in this topic I am not alone in my definition and there is no slippery slope anywhere around me. I have nothing do defend here, no imposition has been made and last time I checked I wasnt running this board so nobody is restricted in their definition of any word.

If a person is so fragile that they can't deal with one guys definition then changing over to colored DR strings and a different colored trem bar or pickup selector switch can be considered a custom guitar.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Budda said:


> Looks like I sparked a debate! *grabs popcorn*


naa no debate. If someone doesnt like my definition then thats fine, they can use their own.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Archer said:


> In my opinion if you didnt make the parts that comprise most of the guitar you arent really making a custom guitar. I dont consider part guitars true custom guitars.
> 
> I dont think my post was really hard to understand. If someone considers a parts guitar custom that is great. I dont. Simple really.


well, its all in perception i guess. 
to me, and im a bit limited in my scope, bieng a fender guy, all guitars are parts guitars. even fender custom shop guitars are assembled from bins of various parts. its not like some guy builds a custom shop guitar from scratch. its fender employees assembling parts.
an independent builder might, but i see no point, as all the parts that meet my specifications are readily available to everyone. and im pretty sure im as competent by now as anybody at fender.
i like that concept, i like the idea. it doesnt address other types of guitars, but it defines the types that i use.
actually making the parts would be something a luthier would do, and im not one of those, but if i concieve a guitar in my head, and then build it just as i see it, from parts, id consider that guitar to be "custom" made for me- wouldnt you?
its not like im doing anything that the fender "custom" shop wouldnt be doing, is it?
think of it like this. you want a strat shaped guitar, with 2 p90s. you want a 9.5 radius, 1 piece maple neck, big baseball bat profile-. heel adjust truss rod, jumbo stainless frets. hardtail. 2 tone sunburst, nitro finish.
nobody sells that. but you can put it together from easily obtainable parts. if you do, then its certainly a custom guitar, no? sure, maybe you dont have 30 years of experience peicing guitars together- but i do.
does the existence or lack of a marketable name determine wether an instrument is "custom" or not?
maybe you are confusing the word "custom" with other words like "cost" ?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Like I said, if it is made up of parts that you order I dont consider it a custom guitar. If you talk to a luthier who then breaks out the tools and carves out the body and neck then you h ave a custom made piece.

Also you can get custom guitars from some small one man builders for less than a Warmoth made of fancy woods so there absolutely is more to it than price. A friend of mine just built himself a nice Warmoth tele. The body and neck came to $1700. Not cheap by any means...it is also a freakin awesome guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Archer said:


> Like I said, if it is made up of parts that you order I dont consider it a custom guitar. If you talk to a luthier who then breaks out the tools and carves out the body and neck then you h ave a custom made piece.


I gonna have to disagree with you on this one. If parts are ordered to one's specifications and put together 9kkhhd to create a unique guitar, then it is a custom instrument IMHO.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I gonna have to disagree with you on this one. If parts are ordered to one's specifications and put together 9kkhhd to create a unique guitar, then it is a custom instrument IMHO.




Thats cool


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Is a Gibson ROBOT count as a Custom?
When i bought mine , it was supposed to be "Limited Edition".....


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

corailz said:


> Is a Gibson ROBOT count as a Custom?
> When i bought mine , it was supposed to be "Limited Edition".....



I think everyone can agree that the Les Paul Robot guitar is not in any way a custom guitar. There are tons of those around.....they are a straight up factory piece.

I love the green....so cool


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

I presume a hand made replica would be considered custom? :smilie_flagge17:

Guitar Clinic 59 flametop replica


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Soldano16 said:


> I presume a hand made replica would be considered custom? :smilie_flagge17:
> 
> Guitar Clinic 59 flametop replica


I'd certainly consider this custom. Killer top kksjur


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I would consider "custom" as something made to your specs period, whether a set neck or a bolt on. Maybe the original post meant to have a guitar made for you and not owning someone else's speced out piece. Have you ever ordered (or built) a guitar that was to your own specs.

I certainly have ordered custom guitars, built to my spec, (designs, neck thickness, radius, pickup configuration, woods used, hardware used) from
Fender, Suhr, Paul Reed Smith, Bob Wojeck, Doug Harrison, Johan Gustavsson, G W Barry, Collings.
The first custom Guitar i ever ordered was from PRS. I had just been at the NAMM show in 93' They had just introduced the Dragon. That was their first guitar with a wraparound (the custom 22 was still 6 months away) and a Wide-Fat neck. I had them put a wide fat neck and a wraparound on a Goldtop Standard with the then Dragon pickups that were only available in the Dragon itself back then. That guitar turned out SUPERB !!!!! I've never played another like it. The neck is HUGE and the angle is way more severe than I've ever played on a PRS. The guitar rings like a MF !!!!! I still have it and would never sell it. 
For that matter I have ordered even more amps made to my spec. One (a Roccaforte) actually became a model for the builder after he made the custom one for me. So there's another thread....custom amp builds.


cheers
Pete


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

corailz said:


> Is a Gibson ROBOT count as a Custom?
> When i bought mine , it was supposed to be "Limited Edition".....



Nope.
.........


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've skipped over this thread a bunch of times because it never occurred to me than my Marc Beneteau acoustic counts as a custom instrument. It was made in 1979 (when I was 7!) so not for me, but is truly an amazing sounding instrument. The only photo/video I have of it is a video I took of me playing a song I wrote for my wife a while back. Anybody know how to link a photobucket video without giving unfettered access to the rest of my stuff there?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

faracaster said:


> The guitar rings like a MF !!!!!



What is an 'MF' and what does an 'MF' ring like?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Archer said:


> What is an 'MF' and what does an 'MF' ring like?


I think it rhythms with "Mothertrucker"


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Wait, are we talking the differences between CUSTOM and CUSTOMISED?

(OI and say the word custom a few dozen times in a row and then try to remember what it means >.<)


I think to get a standard guitar in a non standard colour would be customised.

I think to get a maker like Gibson to make you a guitar that looks like the front left wheel on your Ferrari would be a custom.

:/ I also think there can be overlaps too, so there are degrees of how custom or how customized a guitar can be or is.

Parts guitars, frankenguitars, turning your front porch into a guitar (yes, that was quite famously done) is a different animal too. I could say "yes, I have a three string tin can slide guitar I made." but I didn't here because I didn't consider it a custom/customised guitar :O

Limited Editions should be it's own poll and I think would be a good poll to make as well. LTDed would cross both custom and customized. Ian Anderson had a mini-guitar made for him, that was then released as a limited edition, that I would consider a custom guitar, others have had limited editions of what they personally made up from parts that I would consider customised guitars  and there are some runs that are Limited Edition that later became standard runs or were ended due to lack of interest. Neither of which are custom or customised really 

HOWEVER if others do feel so, then yes, I own "a something". It is a round Walkers Shortbread tin 3 string slide guitar  The bridge is similar to a violin bridge. I used rivets as my tail and strung it with banjo wire. It sounds like crud and I loves it


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i mean custom as in hand built to the buyer's specifications (so if you own say a used Oni made to the previous owner's specs, it'd count - because they spec'd out the entire guitar).

*really wants his custom 7 so he can enter his own poll haha*


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a whole bunch of custom made guitars. Custom made to my own specs- wood selection, hardware, neck profile and fretwire. Oh yeah, I make them myself so its kind of easy 

AJC


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I've skipped over this thread a bunch of times because it never occurred to me than my Marc Beneteau acoustic counts as a custom instrument. It was made in 1979 (when I was 7!) so not for me, but is truly an amazing sounding instrument. The only photo/video I have of it is a video I took of me playing a song I wrote for my wife a while back. Anybody know how to link a photobucket video without giving unfettered access to the rest of my stuff there?


Maybe not custom made for you personally, but Beneteau seems to excel in changing something about nearly every guitar, either for the customer, by whim, or because of the materials that dictate it. Years ago, a luthier (who shall remain nameless) was showing off his instruments to me and when he came to the one he played the most he brought out a very early Beneteau. I was stunned, because his own creations were very nice.

Anyway, Marc graciously allowed me to be very specific with the guitars he built for me, from hardware to wood to bracing to shapes to inlay to you name it. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> I have a whole bunch of custom made guitars. Custom made to my own specs- wood selection, hardware, neck profile and fretwire. Oh yeah, I make them myself so its kind of easy
> 
> AJC


*raises jealousy flag*


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

my main two are customs 

andrew (ajcoholic) built the les paul for me.... the strat is from the ESP custom shop


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

-TJ- said:


> my main two are customs
> 
> andrew (ajcoholic) built the les paul for me.... the strat is from the ESP custom shop


Hey, nice ESP! The AC isnt too shabby either  :rockon2:

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

veeery sexy axes!


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

*Would a Lado Flying V be a custom? I just walked into Joe's showroom one day and bought it.




If not all my guitars are production guitars*


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Canadian Charlie said:


> *Would a Lado Flying V be a custom? I just walked into Joe's showroom one day and bought it.*


*


I dont see how walking into a showroom and buying a guitar off the wall could constitute a custom guitar. Nothing on it was made per your order or specs....*


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

These are handmade to order...
Swamp Ash/Quilt Maple, Mahogany/Flame Maple & Swamp Ash...call it what you will...









The shoe was also custom fit to my size 10.5 foot...

This ESP might count too...


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh ya and this Dean is a custom order, non-standard off the shelf, never advertized model that nobody else ever heard of before...Back in 81, it was only conceived upon placement of said order.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I love Robin guitars. Great instruments.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Mine all all off the rack. I don't need tailor made guitars. I eventually find a nice one off the wrack.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

need more green!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

xbolt said:


> These are handmade to order...
> Swamp Ash/Quilt Maple, Mahogany/Flame Maple & Swamp Ash...call it what you will...


I'm not usually a fan of this style of guitar, but that natural finish Robin knocks me out. The other 2 are no slouches either :smile:


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

All my guitars are production models


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I just ordered a Suhr Pro S3 in honey burst. Should look similar to this:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Samsquantch said:


> I just ordered a Suhr Pro S3 in honey burst. Should look similar to this:




The Suhr Pro series arent custom guitars. Cool guitar though


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hows about a one of a kind guitar that was not designed or put together with me in mind?
Cause not all my guitars are production models either...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Archer said:


> The Suhr Pro series arent custom guitars. Cool guitar though


Archer has spoken. Thus it is. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Look up the Pro series on the Suhr site. 

John brought out the line as a less costly option to the more expensive custom made guitars Suhr normally offers. It is in plain english on the Suhr site.

http://www.suhrguitars.com/proSeries.aspx

_
The Suhr Pro Series guitars represent a new direction for Suhr Guitars: producing the same extremely high quality guitars that we are renowned for but with *set specs (no custom options) available in a limited number of popular colors at an affordable price point*. There are no cutting corners or lowering of our acclaimed quality standards.

The quality of the Pro Series is as good as our tricked-out Custom jobs - you simply choose a model and a color and experience the Suhr quality for serious gigging or your personal musical enjoyment without breaking the bank. Whether you are a current custom-job Suhr owner or a player looking to move up to a Suhr from the typical mass production guitars, the Suhr Pro Series guitar provides all the qualities and features you've come to expect from Suhr.

Suhr Pro Series guitars are now available in six models to suit a variety of playing styles and visual tastes. From the more classic looking S1 and S2 models with Alder body to the fancier looking S3 and S4 models with top grade Flame Maple tops on American Basswood body or the S5 and S6 models with the Gotoh Floyd double-locking bridge with twin humbuckers, the Pro Series covers a wide sonic territory with amazing playability and incredible looks._


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Archer said:


> *set specs (no custom options) available in a limited number of popular colors at an affordable price point*.


That's not entirely true. Yes, some specs are set but there is now the option of stainless steel or nickel frets, the BPSSC system, and several different pickup configurations. This is also in 'plain English' on the Suhr site. 

http://www.suhrguitars.com/downloads/pdf/2009/Pro_Series_Consumers_Price_List.pdf


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Samsquantch said:


> That's not entirely true. Yes, some specs are set but there is now the option of stainless steel or nickel frets, the BPSSC system, and several different pickup configurations. This is also in 'plain English' on the Suhr site.
> 
> http://www.suhrguitars.com/downloads/pdf/2009/Pro_Series_Consumers_Price_List.pdf


Actually it IS entirely true. None of those are custom options, they are standard options....the two are not the same thing. Its like buying a car....you may want the upgraded wheels and a DVD player instead of a stock CD system but that doesnt make the car a custom made automobile. You may want SS frets and another bridge pickup instead of an SSV but that doesnt make the guitar a custom instrument. You can't get Aldrich pickups, can't get DS pickups, can't specify a neckshape. They give a handful of options per model, none of which are custom options. They make that very clear.

Ask for an Pro series with a Koa top, chambers, Aldrich pickups, an oversized V shaped neck that is scalloped from the 12th fret up...or anything like that and you will be told no.

I'll never say anything bad about John Suhr or his guitars, his instruments are top notch (I have a Reb Beach model on order) his pickups are godly and he was one of the leading guys in the charge against Fender trying to roll back the clock on the strat, P bass and tele body shapes. Suhr flat out rules, but the pro series are not custom guitars.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> Hows about a one of a kind guitar that was not designed or put together with me in mind?
> Cause not all my guitars are production models either...


It's custom for you... Karma had you in mind all along.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> It's custom for you... Karma had you in mind all along.


:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Archer said:


> Look up the Pro series on the Suhr site.
> 
> John brought out the line as a less costly option to the more expensive custom made guitars Suhr normally offers. It is in plain english on the Suhr site.


I'm just pushing your buttons man. Hence the winking at the end. You keep talking in these absolute terms, like we all agree on the term "custom". :smile:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I'm just pushing your buttons man. Hence the winking at the end. You keep talking in these absolute terms, like we all agree on the term "custom". :smile:




No worries but when a company says 'no custom options' that is about all there is to say....in that instance it doenst really matter what one persons definition is. 

Any SUhr is a good Suhr.

They rule.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Archer said:


> No worries but when a company says 'no custom options' that is about all there is to say....in that instance it doenst really matter what one persons definition is.


That's what I thought, specifically, made it funny. :smile:


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

[/IMG]

this is my collection, 3 custom mades in there...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You know. with all those guitars, you really don't want that black one, with gold hardware, solid body, double cut and Ibanez on the headstock. I will gladly take it of your hands so you feel better. 



bluesmostly said:


>


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

This is my custom built strat copy. I spec'd it, did the finish, assembly and setup.
Warmoth body with contoured back, and compound neck.
Finished in metallic blue and topped in nitro
Suhr pickups and BPSSC system.
RS guitarworks wiring kit.
Gotoh 510TS bridge
Hipshot tuners

I'm very pleased with the result. Better than almost any strat I've had my hands on to date


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

jaymeister said:


> This is my custom built strat copy. I spec'd it, did the finish, assembly and setup.
> Warmoth body with contoured back, and compound neck.
> Finished in metallic blue and topped in nitro
> Suhr pickups and BPSSC system.
> ...



That is awesome


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

awesome strat jaymeister! all strat style guitars look better with matching headstocks.

Thanks for the thoughtful offer Robert1950, it isn't even a custom guitar but I think I will keep it nontheless :smile:- it is a killer LP style guitar, a 79 Artist, awesome tone and verstatility. It has HB, single coil tap and 'out of phase sound' on each pup.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that strat is gorgeous! I would have left a natural headstock, but thats my personal preference.

do you have any clips of the beast??


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Archer said:


> That is awesome


But by your definition: not custom. It's a copy of an already existing body shape. :smile:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

iaresee said:


> But by your definition: not custom. It's a copy of an already existing body shape. :smile:


still an awesome looking guitar, great color....one of the greatest colors ever. The whole look of that guitar just flat out works. If I saw that in a store I would be walking out with a new guitar.



You need to reexamine my definition (which is also the definition of several other posters) existing shapes are not mentioned. There are many custom makers that use strat, tele, Les Paul, V, Explorer and other shapes.


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> that strat is gorgeous! I would have left a natural headstock, but thats my personal preference.
> 
> do you have any clips of the beast??


Thanks...It was a coin flip decision on the headstock, but I'm very glad I did it. I will be using it to record very soon, so I'll try and put up some clips.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

jaymeister said:


> Thanks...It was a coin flip decision on the headstock, but I'm very glad I did it. I will be using it to record very soon, so I'll try and put up some clips.


Good call

In baseball terms that guitar is a home run.


----------



## Biggy Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Does this classify as custom, I made it?




























Glen


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Biggy Boy said:


> Does this classify as custom, I made it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks pretty custom to me man- cool looking bass.
but archer is the one who decides- youll hafta wait till he arrives:smile:


----------



## Biggy Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

If that one doesn't qualify, how about a guitar with a bass head?



















I made it from scrap chunks of wood as you can see











Glen


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Biggy Boy said:


> If that one doesn't qualify, how about a guitar with a bass head?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

fraser said:


> looks pretty custom to me man- cool looking bass.
> but archer is the one who decides- youll hafta wait till he arrives:smile:


Bwaaahhhaaaahhhaaaa...I think I peed a little laughing at that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Archer said:


> still an awesome looking guitar, great color....one of the greatest colors ever. The whole look of that guitar just flat out works. If I saw that in a store I would be walking out with a new guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to reexamine my definition (which is also the definition of several other posters) existing shapes are not mentioned. There are many custom makers that use strat, tele, Les Paul, V, Explorer and other shapes.


He ordered a Strat. And he picked some options. If he hadn't told us "someone other than Fender built it" (which you could even say is _just_ another option, choosing a builder) it'd just be "nice Strat" -- you argued long and hard that was not how a custom guitar came in to existence. I can dig back a few pages and quote you if you like...


----------



## Biggy Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

bluesmostly said:


> Biggy Boy said:
> 
> 
> > If that one doesn't qualify, how about a guitar with a bass head?
> ...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I had to say yes, even though mine isn't together yet...I still own all the parts (as soon as the rest of them come in the mail, but there are paid for).


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

xbolt said:


> Oh ya and this Dean is a custom order, non-standard off the shelf, never advertized model that nobody else ever heard of before...Back in 81, it was only conceived upon placement of said order.


Not sure what you mean. Its a Dean Cadillac...been around since at least 1980, Wiki says 1977.
http://www.electric-guitars-guide.com/dean-cadillac-1980-review.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dean_Cadillac



My only custom is a 1988 Lado. Picked out the wood for it myself, neck profile and a few other particulars that when Joe K. last saw it he swears he couldnt have done them (he did). Essentially a neck through superstrat Jackson knockoff very similar to the one on pg1 of this thread.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

got this one used...was told by shop staff it was custom made by Deviser for a guy who played the club circuit. Voo-Doo p`ups, top end electronics, fully shielded, one piece body with full maple cap, ebony fretboard on a custom ordered neck, locking tuners but not Schallers and it`s a bolt on neck...looks like a Hamiltone but not neck through. The guoitar was just too nice to leave behind even though it was not made for me...confidentially I just ain`t good enough a player to even have the audacity to think I need a guitar built for myself...shop staff told me this guitar was originally made for 400,ooo yen and considering how fantastic it is, the quality of build and materials used... not hard to believe.


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

Without wanting to sound like an asshole, most of mine are custom made guitars. Either made for me or I've picked them up used. Here's pics of the ones made for me:


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Umm, those are some nice guitars man :bow:


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks man - resized the pics now :smile:


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Not sure what you mean. Its a Dean Cadillac...been around since at least 1980, Wiki says 1977.
> http://www.electric-guitars-guide.com/dean-cadillac-1980-review.html
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dean_Cadillac



Nope, close but not quite a Cadillac...it's an E'lite Deluxe that was custom ordered with Cadillac features...Ebony fretboard, MOP block inlays, bound neck and body, Grovers. 
I bought it new back in the day..Here is the Dean custom order log book, tag#1872...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

neilli, there's nothing asshole about that!

You have some seriously nice jackson CS work, that blue/purple RR is smokin'! I think a few folks would flip for the TMNT RR as well.

Those are sweet guitars! If only I liked trems (i'd still try out the racing stripe one and the flipflop sharkfin RR)


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Budda! If you don't like trems, how about:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

xbolt said:


> Nope, close but not quite a Cadillac...it's an E'lite Deluxe that was custom ordered with Cadillac features...Ebony fretboard, MOP block inlays, bound neck and body, Grovers.
> I bought it new back in the day..Here is the Dean custom order log book, tag#1872...


I have an E'Lite Deluxe as well. I rarely come across them, and have never seen one with block inlays. From what I have been told, mine is the rarest colour among one of the rarest models.










Another cool thing, look how the sunburst matches on the back of the neck and the headstock:










I don't THINK mine was a custom order, though the colour is very rare for this model. I am not 100% sure if the alabone inlays were standard on this model either?

I have had my first completely custom made guitar in the works for quite awhile now. I am really hoping it's done soon and when it is I'll post details.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Cool Blueburst :rockon2:


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i have a Brian Moore custom..its pretty cool.
and a Shelby Cobra made by John Bolin. 
and a Tony Zemaitis metal front.

life is good. :smile:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

neilli said:


>


When did Jackson offer Dan Spitz RRs? I though that they were exclusive to Dan.

That is frickin' cool.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Those are all sweet guitars!

Love those Jacksons, have to get me a RR one day.

My JP7 was a custom order useing off the shelf items, not as custom as most but still custom.
Since I got it I have not played my other guitars at all..not even once.
The bass I play though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I used to have an RR - man that guitar was small haha.

Neilli, I'll take the trans red RR for 500 *L* - they're all nice though!


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

When I was a kid RR Jacksons were the greatest thing EVER. Then I saw Anthrax and Danny had one with ninja turtles....which made the guitar even greater.


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

Archer said:


> When did Jackson offer Dan Spitz RRs? I though that they were exclusive to Dan.


They did the XTRR as a production model in 2000 and 2001, which was basically a Spitz model with no graphic and rev inlays / headstock, in standard USA select colours. I think they made between 80 and 120 of those.
My TMNT guitar was a full custom order, prior to J/C stopping artist replica guitars. I still had to get permission from the owner of the TMNT copyright though, which was a bit of a mission.


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

Archer said:


> When I was a kid RR Jacksons were the greatest thing EVER. Then I saw Anthrax and Danny had one with ninja turtles....


The first show I ever saw was Anthrax on the 'Among the Living' tour and that's when the TMNT dinky Rhoads became my holy grail. I think the original is in a HRC somewhere, but I'd love to get my hands on that....
I put together a quick and dirty 'website' about Spitz's Jacksons a while back. It's not great by any means, but it does show all his Jacksons that I know of:
http://danspitzguitars.shawwebspace.ca/


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

He managed to get PRS to make a 6 on a side headstock guitar with the turtles...pretty cool.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a custom made S by Michael Tuttle....built to my specs.....really nice Strat


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hand made by Don Carter








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

rev156 said:


> Hand made by Don Carter


You aren't getting away that easy ..I WANT MORE INFO


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I haven't read every post in this thread, but did anyone clarify the difference between custom shop and custom built (made)?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

In my mind, a custom shop guitar is a guitar made to your specs or to the companies specs, by a mass manufacturer (PRS, Gibson, Ibanez, Fender). Custom Built means that the guitar is not a production model, and made by a much smaller team. Carvins are semi-custom - they're production guitars, and you get to choose some of the specs.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

I've got a couple that fall into the 'custom shop' category, but only one custom built... and she's a beaut! Ruokangas Duke:




























Cheers,
Joe


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's a picture of my Monty V.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Another pic....


----------



## go77 (Feb 12, 2010)

*custom guitar*

I have 2 Scott Heatley customs. A Standard which is a semi-hollow. All old growth wood. Also one of his model T a semi hollow t style. Scott Heatley lives in Cambpell River on Vancouver Isl. 
A Ron Kirn Barn caster. 138 year old Loblolly pine straight up tele. 
Very happy w/ both builders and reasonable to boot. Good luck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pics of that tele!


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> You aren't getting away that easy ..I WANT MORE INFO


He made it? Don is a Luthier here in Sarnia. He made this semi hollow (center block), solid spruce top, birds eye maple rear/sides, ebony fretboard, bridge, tailpiece. Single PAF neck pup.
=killer tone!!
Don make amazing accoustics and electrics. All custom to what you want: size, wood, finish etc.
His are all custom crafted, no store bought parts (except electronics and tuners obviously).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

go77 said:


> I have 2 Scott Heatley customs.
> A Ron Kirn Barn caster. 138 year old Loblolly pine straight up tele.


Where is the "_This Thread is Useless Without Pics" _smiley when you need it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

//////////////////


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

You won't be sorry. I've had my Tradition for about 3 years now and it's an incredible guitar. Which model are you getting?


----------



## go77 (Feb 12, 2010)

2 Custom guitars by Scott Heatley. ! by Ron Kirn. 
No fenders, no Gibsons


----------



## roadman (Jun 24, 2009)

Basone Phoenix custom semi hollow...


----------



## roadman (Jun 24, 2009)

couple more..


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

......................


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

My strats are all custom built now. replaced everything on them pretty well, I also have a 60's replica fender strat in surf green with mint green pick guard. built from scratch, crazy glue neck, real kluson tuners etc.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

it kinda depends how strictly you define custom built.
but here's a few of mine...
John Bolin custom guitar








Brian Moore custom guitar








Scott Heatley custom guitar








Bill Collings custom guitar


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

That should be a great guitar based on the one's that I've seen coming down the pipe so far.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Great collection! Is the Heatley Tele a set neck?



six-string said:


> it kinda depends how strictly you define custom built.
> but here's a few of mine...
> John Bolin custom guitar
> 
> ...


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

yes as a matter of fact...
very comfortable and accessible neck


----------



## Frantic_Rock (May 8, 2009)

Check these out. I made em myself.

If you're interested, check out my blogs about them:
BUILD #1 - The Aluminum T-Beam guitar project *PICS* |
BUILD #2 |

















[YOUTUBE]f4Sm5RwVdx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

EVH Frankenstein replica

Build time: 3 months Completed March 2010

Specs:
- KNE Bodies Northern ash body
- Original Floyd Rose trem
- Seymour Duncan JB humbucker, GFS NeoVin single coil, with 500K push/pull pot to switch between the two.
- 22 fret maple neck, finished with tru-oil gunstock oil.











the Rock Strat

Build time: 2 weeks
Completed: April 2010

Specs:
- Unknown brand alder body with pearloid pickguard
- Mighty Mite maple neck
- GFS Neovin pickups, 500K pots, Mallory caps
- Wilkinson tuners and roller type string trees


----------



## MrCanada (Jul 15, 2008)

for mine i bought a production model.
but ive replaced EVERYTHING on it.
What does that count as?


----------

